# Problema con circuito de motor trifasico



## HHH (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un pequeño problemilla , a ver si alguien me lo puede solucionar.

Se trata de hacer el circuito de mando y potencia de un motor trifasico que dispone de 2 sentidos de giro y 2 pulsadores S1 y S2, que cumpla lo siguiente:

-Si accionamos S1 y despues S2, mientras estan accionados el motor gira a izquierdas, si soltamos se para.

-Si accionamos S2 y despues S1, mientras estan accionados el motor gira a derechas, si soltamos se para.

-S1 y S2 estan normalmente abiertos si no se accionan, o si se dejan de accionar.

gracias


----------



## snowboard (Ago 27, 2008)

Pucha, porque no mejor S1 gira a un lado, soltamos se para. S2 gira al otro lado, soltamos se para.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 27, 2008)

Trifasico de AC o Trifasico de CD?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 27, 2008)

Usa dos relays auxiliares.

No figura en el dibujo, pero conviene que los contactores tengan disponible un contacto auxiliar normal cerrado para poner en serie con la bobina del otro.
De esa manera te aseguras que ante un zapateo de los pulsadores solamente pueda pegar un contactor cuando el otro despego completamente.


----------



## HHH (Ago 28, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Usa dos relays auxiliares.
> 
> No figura en el dibujo, pero conviene que los contactores tengan disponible un contacto auxiliar normal cerrado para poner en serie con la bobina del otro.
> De esa manera te aseguras que ante un zapateo de los pulsadores solamente pueda pegar un contactor cuando el otro despego completamente.




Muchas gracias !   me has solucionado la principal duda que tenia.

Otra cosa, los contactores no tendrian realimentacion, verdad?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 28, 2008)

? No se a que te referis con realimentar un contactor.


----------

